# Does anyone own a Moustache?



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Just curious if anybody owns or has ridden their bad *** off-road version?


----------



## NEPMTBA (Apr 7, 2007)

That would be cool, lets see one!


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

So far I think it will be my next purchase. The "Samedi 27.5 trail" looks really beefy. I like how they fabricate their own frames, cranks, and wheels. Very impressive.


----------



## PinoyMTBer (Nov 21, 2013)

Looking forward to your review, those bikes looks good. I wonder how they perform.


----------

